# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  borland database engin چیست؟

## javad_r_85

با سلام خدمت اساتید گرامی . من یه برنامه نویس سی شارپ هستم و مشغول نوشتن یه برنامه مدیریت کتابخونه برای دانشگاه می باشم .در ضمن تحقیقاتم در این زمینه متوجه شدم که برنامه های از این قبیل بانک اطلاعات خودشون را از کتابشناسی ملی دریافت می کنند من این سی دی را تهیه کردم و در این سی دی ازborland database engin استفاده می شه و  یه فایل با پسوند ISO در ست می کند که اونا باید در برنامه محلی ریستو ر کرد تا پایگاه داده از داده ها پر شود . حالا مشکل من اینه که اصلا نمی دونم borland database engin چیست؟  و پسوند آن چیه و این که چه جوری اونا تبدیل به اس کیو ال یا اکسس کنم. از دوستان و اساتید گرامی تقاضا دارم تا مرا یاری کنند .


با تشکر.

----------


## Felony

http://www.google.com/search?client=...utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------


## javad_r_85

دوست عزیز خودم این راه را بلد بودم و برای این پست نزاشتم که لینک گوگل به من بدهید از دوستان اگر کسی می دونه که من چه جوری می تونم این فایل را به اکسس یا اس کیو ال تبدیل کنم لطفا راهنمایی کند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حالا مشکل من اینه که اصلا نمی دونم borland database engin چیست؟


BDE یک کتابخانه اتصال به بانک های اطلاعاتی مختلف (با کارکردی مشابه ADO) هست، که توسط شرکت بورلند برای استفاده برنامه نویسان دلفی و C++‎ Builder توسعه داده میشد. BDE یک ابزار قدیمی هست، و دیگه توسعه داده نمیشه. برنامه مورد نظر شما هم ظاهرا با دلفی یا C++‎ Builder نوشته شده، و سعی میکنه از طریق BDE به بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظرش متصل بشه. برای استفاده از BDE در سیستم مقصد، باید BDE در اون سیستم نصب بشه.




> پسوند آن چیه و این که چه جوری اونا تبدیل به اس کیو ال یا اکسس کنم. از دوستان و اساتید گرامی تقاضا دارم تا مرا یاری کنند .


پسوند نداره، همانطور که گفتم، یک کتابخانه هست، و شامل یک سری DLL و فایل های تنظیمات هست. BDE چیزی نیست که شما به MS SQL Server یا MS Access تبدیل کنید. این سوال شما مثل این هست که بپرسید، چطور می تونم ADO.NET یا Linq را تبدیل به MS Access کنم؟! اینها ابزار اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی هستند، نه خودِ بانک اطلاعاتی. شما باید ببینید نوع بانک اطلاعاتی که برنامه مورد نظر از طریق BDE به اون وصل میشه، چی هست. اون وقت سعی کنید اون نوع از بانک اطلاعاتی را به بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظر خودتان تبدیل کنید؛ مثلا اگر متوجه شدید که بانک اطلاعاتی مربوطه dBase هست، برید تحقیق کنید که dBase رو چطور می تونید به MS Access تبدیل کنید، یا چطور می تونید در دات نت از اون بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام به نظر من خواندن مطلب زیر می تواند خیلی به شما کمک کند (به عبارتی آن را حتماً بخوانید!!!)
این مقاله تحت عنوان Moving from the BDE to ADS نوشته شده است.
http://drbob42.com/examines/examinC4.htm

موفق باشید...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سلام به نظر من خواندن مطلب زیر می تواند خیلی به شما کمک کند (به عبارتی آن را حتماً بخوانید!!!)


لینک شما ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره! متن پست اول را یک بار با دقت مطالعه کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> لینک شما ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره! متن پست اول را یک بار با دقت مطالعه کنید.


بله الان که نگاه می کنم می بینم که زیاد ربطی نداره. به هر حال ما تسلیم هستیم. از عکس زیر هم می توانید این رو متوجه بشین:

_            _
  \         /
   \_(^_^)_/
      | |
      | |
     /   \
   _/     \_

----------

